# HJSplit & Join problem



## shamaniam (Feb 23, 2008)

Greetings

I hope someone will be kind enough to help me.
I have used HJSplit many times.

Previously it would list split files as: .001, .002, .003 etc...
Recently it lists them as: (.001 file has no numerical marker), .002, .003 etc...

My problem is... Now I get no numerical markers at all for any files, which when joining them, I get the message "Unexpected end of archive", and the file is incomplete.

The interesting thing is that when I accidentally hit the "kbs" instead of the "mbs", they numbered numerically OK.

Can anyone shed some light on what I might be doing wrong, or share some insight...

Many thanks in advance... 

Bill P
Sydney


----------



## shamaniam (Feb 23, 2008)

Further to my query, I have attached 2 pics illustrating the problem.

KS-B1.1 illustrates the files without numerical tags.
KS-B1.2 illustrated the files split into more parts and have numerical tags.

So there is an illustration of my current problem.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Bill P


----------



## procadman (Jun 20, 2011)

shamaniam.
couldn't see your pictures but you may be experiencing a simple case of windows recognizing the .001 file and none of the others.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*procadman* - This is a 2008 Thread, an ancient one and it's time to Close. Thanks for your feedback though. :grin:


procadman said:


> shamaniam.
> couldn't see your pictures but you may be experiencing a simple case of windows recognizing the .001 file and none of the others.


----------

